# For funsies...



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

I decided to draw my new fish.

I've had him for a few weeks now and he has quite the personality. He obsesses over me as much as I obsess over him. Sometimes he'll flare out when I walk by his tank and he'll try to chase me away. Fun times.

This is just a quickie, took me 10 minutes or so. It's not that great, but it is my first time drawing a fish and I lack focus at the moment. Hahaa.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I 110% disagree with the "It's not that great" part. That's just beautiful! *drools*


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

MollyJean said:


> I 110% disagree with the "It's not that great" part. That's just beautiful! *drools*


Hahaa. Well thanks. Glad you like it! Artists are their own worst critics they say.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

No no, I only see an amazing picture here!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

*staaaaare* Awesome...


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

This is amazing!! Great job!!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

It's not that great? HA! You GOT to be kidding me! I have half a mind to ask/make you draw mine too ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

The talent in this forum is amazing!!!:notworthy:


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Zoetrooper said:


> Hahaa. Well thanks. Glad you like it! Artists are their own worst critics they say.


Yes, they are. It gets better as you get older though, you realize that when people point out a problem, they're not doing it to tell you it's wrong, they're doing it to help you get better.

You should share your next one, I'm not sure if you can improve on what you have, but I'd love to see what changes.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Gah!!! That's amazing! And in only ten minutes?! Someone hire this person!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks fantastic!! especially in only 10 minutes!


----------



## RandomCookie (Dec 18, 2012)

This is amazing! Great job!!


----------



## novabee (Jan 13, 2013)

Wowww Thats lovely!! The lines are sooo smooth and the colouring is great!!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

It's cute!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh wow! So many positive responses, thank you.

I decided to let you all have the linework so you can colour it yourself if you wish. He's a veil tail so hopefully you have a veil tail in your collection or you can pretend. Whichever.










Just don't take credit for the linework. It would be nice if you kept my signature. If you are curious about my other art it is Zoetrooper.deviantart.com.

Have fun! And show me what you come up with.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Nope. I told you that I'm gonna ask/make you do Gus and Cami and I'm a gonna do it!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Zoetrooper said:


> Oh wow! So many positive responses, thank you.
> 
> I decided to let you all have the linework so you can colour it yourself if you wish. He's a veil tail so hopefully you have a veil tail in your collection or you can pretend. Whichever.
> 
> ...





that looks like it might be fun to do:-D do you mind if i edit the tail fin shape just slightly to look more like my fish? he's veiltail too but his tail is a slightly different shape.


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Bluewind said:


> Nope. I told you that I'm gonna ask/make you do Gus and Cami and I'm a gonna do it!


Oh noes!



Indigo Betta said:


> that looks like it might be fun to do:-D do you mind if i edit the tail fin shape just slightly to look more like my fish? he's veiltail too but his tail is a slightly different shape.



Go for it! Just remember to show me what you come up with.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves.
I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves.
I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves
And this is how it goes.

*takes a deep breath*

I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves.
I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves.
I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves
And this is how it goes

*gets louder*

I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves.
I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves.
I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves
And this is how it goes.

Everybody now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha, I know that song!!!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I actually printed it out, Im gonna color it. ;-)


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> I actually printed it out, Im gonna color it. ;-)


Awesome! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> Haha, I know that song!!!!


Then sing along! I must get on Zoe's nerves! :twisted:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I Sang it to my brother and mom. It worked!

I got a song that gets on your nerves!
I got a song that gets on your nerves!
I got a song that gets on your nerves!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves.
I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves.
I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves
And this is how it goes.

*takes a deep breath*

I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves.
I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves.
I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves
And this is how it goes

*gets louder*

I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves.
I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves.
I know a song that gets on everybody's nerves
And this is how it goes.

Everybody now!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Bluewind said:


> Then sing along! I must get on Zoe's nerves! :twisted:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I would draw some more betta but there's a bunch of other things I have on my plate at the momment. We'll see if I get some free time soon.  Don't quote me on it though.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I stalkified you on dA.. I'm Bane-Skyewillow ^_^


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Zoetrooper said:


> I would draw some more betta but there's a bunch of other things I have on my plate at the momment. We'll see if I get some free time soon.  Don't quote me on it though.


I quoted you on it! 

All kidding aside, you are an amazing artist and I'm glad you shared your work with us. And giving us the lines was really nice of you! I might put it in paint next week when I'm uptown and play with it myself. It looks like fun!

Also, have you ever played around with dragon cave? It's that thing where people put a dragon egg in their siggy and watch it grow up. With talent like yours, I bet you could join the forum and design a dragon spirit! If the design was picked by TJ, your work would be seen by so many people and you would get credit for it on the site and on its wiki.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> I stalkified you on dA.. I'm Bane-Skyewillow ^_^


I just joined this, I have no idea how to use it. I have seen some of yours and Skyewillow's drawings!

Here is is! I went a little out of line due to a dull pencil. 
Sherbert:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

My iPod only lets me post one picture at a time. But this is the real fishy Sherbert. ;-)
See the blue spot on his head? I tried to color that in.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Madmonahan that look just like Sherbert! I am going to print one off and color it too! These are awesome!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

That's so cool!! It's a great drawing!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> I just joined this, I have no idea how to use it. I have seen some of yours and Skyewillow's drawings!
> 
> Here is is! I went a little out of line due to a dull pencil.
> Sherbert:
> ...





madmonahan said:


> My iPod only lets me post one picture at a time. But this is the real fishy Sherbert. ;-)
> See the blue spot on his head? I tried to color that in.
> 
> View attachment 74330


LOVELY!

Orange is actually my favourite colour. I would /love/ to get an orange betta. I also want a pink one, but I lack the funds at the moment.

Nice coloring, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Bluewind said:


> I quoted you on it!
> 
> All kidding aside, you are an amazing artist and I'm glad you shared your work with us. And giving us the lines was really nice of you! I might put it in paint next week when I'm uptown and play with it myself. It looks like fun!
> 
> ...


Da'wwww!

You should totally, maybe I'll post the lineworks of future pictures for folks to enjoy too.

I tried dragon cave once, but I couldn't get the clicks and well... my dragon died. D:

I have designed a few adoptables in the past, making stuff for Dragon cave might be fun.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I am so trying dragon cave.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

That is why I LOVE The Allure of Neglected Dragons. It's a click sight. All you have to do is put in the name of your scroll, put checks beside the ones that need clicks, and you are golden!

I bet that you could come up with a whole fish themed dragon group. But which fish? Decisions, decisions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

GUPPIES! -ducks and runs- XD


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i've nearly done mine, do you mind if i put my fishys name on it?


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> i've nearly done mine, do you mind if i put my fishys name on it?


Not at all.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

here it is, thank you for letting me do it.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

that is so cute!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

thank you:-D


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> thank you:-D


He's quite fantastic, love his colors! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

What did you use to make the outline and the whole drawing? Just paint?  It looks amazing btw!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

valen1014 said:


> What did you use to make the outline and the whole drawing? Just paint?  It looks amazing btw!



I assume this was directed at me. I use a program called paint-tool Sai.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Zoetrooper said:


> I assume this was directed at me. I use a program called paint-tool Sai.


is paint-tool Sai a free program?


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> is paint-tool Sai a free program?


It has a trial version. I liked it so much that I paid the $50 for the whole program.


----------

